# Should we resign Terry when contract is up?



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I really like Jason Terry and I think we should definitely resign him once his contract is up at the end of next year.

I know some of you would like to see Devin Harris take over as the teams PG but I think there is room for both guys on this team. You take a look at a team like the Kings who have had Mike Bibby and Bobby Jackson playing together nicely for years (when Jackson is healthy).

Terry will be 28 next year and I think they could give him a 4 year deal for 30 mil. I think he would be worth it. I like Devin Harris but I think you need two good PGs and Terry can fill in at the two if needed as well.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

YES. get rid of armstrong and keep Terry. I was happy as hell when we got him in a trade because i've always like his game. He's gotten much better as the season goes along.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I say no....we should trade him for a quality backup for Dampier....we would be able to get a quality backup frontcourt depth for Terry. We all love JET, but we all have seen how much we are affected without Damp and real quality frontcourt depth. By moving Terry, we would allow us to hand the job to Devin, and basically complete our roster through upgrading depth. Having quality backup bigs is way more important that having quality backup guards, so this would be the most logical move, IMO.*

*I have done a little bit of research, and I have come up with the perfect trade for Jason Terry:*

*Dallas trades:* 
PG Jason Terry (12.4 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 5.1 apg in 29.4 minutes)
Dallas receives: 
PF Joe Smith	(11.1 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 30.5 minutes) 
C Dan Gadzuric(6.8 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 21.3 minutes)
**Future 1st Rd. Pick**

Change in team outlook: +5.5 ppg, +12.7 rpg, and -4.0 apg.

*Milwaukee trades:* 
PF Joe Smith	(11.1 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 30.5 minutes)
C Dan Gadzuric	(6.8 ppg, 7.8 rpg, 0.3 apg in 21.3 minutes)
**Future 1st Rd Pick**
Milwaukee receives: 
PG Jason Terry	(12.4 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 5.1 apg in 29.4 minutes) 

Change in team outlook: -5.5 ppg, -12.7 rpg, and +4.0 apg

TRADE ACCEPTED

*This trade would be beneficial to both teams. Milwaukee would get a proven point guard with an expiring contract if TJ Ford doesn't come back next season. This would make them more competitive waiting on TJ's return, and give them a nice PG combo with Mo Williams. Gadzuric isn't the answer for Milwaukee, and a FA at the end of the season, so we would have to sign and trade him, but that is do-able. Joe Smith has been great for Milwaukee, but he is getting older and they have to be looking for younger frontcourt players for the future.

Dallas would get proven frontcourt depth in Joe Smith. Smith would be the Alan Henderson of the 1st Half of 2004, but he is better and comes at a cheaper price (12 million over the next 2 seasons) Joe Smith would be a great 15 minute player off of the bench behind Dirk, being able to provide at least 8 points and 6 rebounds a game, and being able to match up well with Western Conference PFs. Gadzuric is also a perfect role-player behind Dampier. Gadzuric isn't a starter in this league, and his game is suited to come off of the bench. Gadzuric, in his 12-15 minutes a game behind Damp, would provide great shotblocking and rebounding, and also would be able to play uptempo with his ability to run the court.

This trade would also allow us to move Keith Van Horn, possibly for a journeyman PG (Antonio Daniels), more frontcourt depth, as we have seen what would happen if Damp or Dirk goes down, and a Draft Pick (which we don't have many for the time being) which would help both Devin Harris and keeping the team young with the draft.

If we did made this move, our roster next year will look like:*

*PG: Devin Harris/Antonio Daniels (Hypothetical)
SG:Michael Finley/Marquis Daniels
SF:Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse
PF: Dirk Nowitzki/Joe Smith/Alan Henderson(If we Re-sign Hendu)
C: Erick Dampier/Dan Gadzuric/Benga/Bradley/Pavel*

*Thoughts?*

*This trade could be changed with other players, but my point is that we should trade for frontcourt depth, and trade KVH for a quality backup PG for Devin....*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ofcourse, unless their is a superstar PG out there we should resign him.He has been great for us this season.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I think we should weigh the upside of Devin Harris versus putting money into JET. Devin looks to have the potential to be superstar PG. You can't have two top level PG's it just doesn't work. If we decide to not resign him we should trade for some center depth. He's too good to let get away for nothing at all.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Why not re-sign him? He's doing so good for you guys. In a couple seasons or even next season you could start Harris and have Terry coming off the bench as a VERY nice bench player.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Resigning Terry is a must!
Like it was said above - why not ?

What is the harm of having 2 decent PG in the team ?


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Directed @ DHarris34Phan, Milwaukee will never make a deal like that ever I think. Gadzuris is a decent C and would start on half the teams around the league, they wont give him and Joe up for Terry. TJ Ford will come back I think and with Mo Williams they will already have 2 decent PG's. As far as the trade for KVH, we should use him to get a backup for Damp, maybe Theo Ratliff who would be great as we need more inside presence with defending and rebounding. we should definately resign Jet, but I never knew his contract was expiring this year, I thought it was always DA and Al who were up for resigning. Al should be resigned, but not DA. TAW as well should get out as well if he really wants to play instead if waiting on the IR for 2 more years.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> Directed @ DHarris34Phan, Milwaukee will never make a deal like that ever I think. Gadzuris is a decent C and would start on half the teams around the league, they wont give him and Joe up for Terry. TJ Ford will come back I think and with Mo Williams they will already have 2 decent PG's.


*It doesn't seem like a fair trade for the Bucks, but you have to realize that in thier position, both Gadzuric and Smith are not long-term solutions. So, with that being said, I think that they would aquire a PG like Jason Terry and his expiring contract that they could use as trade bait. This would allow them to upgrade either the PF or Center position with someone that is maybe the long term solution...I think me adding in that 1st round pick from the Bucks is a little much though....If TJ does come back next season, then I fully agree with you that this trade is pointless :biggrin: *



> As far as the trade for KVH, we should use him to get a backup for Damp, maybe Theo Ratliff who would be great as we need more inside presence with defending and rebounding. we should definately resign Jet, but I never knew his contract was expiring this year, I thought it was always DA and Al who were up for resigning. Al should be resigned, but not DA. TAW as well should get out as well if he really wants to play instead if waiting on the IR for 2 more years.


*Terry isn't expiring this year, he is expired after next season. Theo Ratliff would be a great player to trade for, but do you think Portland would take KVH? If so, I am all for that. Agreed on DA, he was supposed to be traded at the deadline, but he played so poorly no one wanted him....*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Get rid of DA and let D. Harris grow up. I hope we resign Terry.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think it is obvious that we should re-sign him but my question is for how much? I mean he could be a NVE type 6th man or could even start. So if he continues his ways and he wants a big contract what are we going to do? I say re-sign him if it is 8 or under because to me he would be worth it BIG TIME.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *
> Terry isn't expiring this year, he is expired after next season. Theo Ratliff would be a great player to trade for, but do you think Portland would take KVH? If so, I am all for that. Agreed on DA, he was supposed to be traded at the deadline, but he played so poorly no one wanted him....*


*

They may very well do it, stranger trades have happened before and there is no reason why we shouldn't. They have plenty of big men and could use KVH's expriring contract, Theo Ratliff would be a great aquisition to our team.*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I definately think we should re-sign Jason Terry when he's a FA. However, we don't have his Bird Rights (or do we?) so unless he signs for the MLE I don't know how we'll keep him. Speaking of how much he should make, I think thats entirely dependant on Devin Harris' development. If DHouse can show that he's capable of running our point, then we don't really need to re-sign Jet for that much. That said, if Devin is struggling for a majority of the year then I think we need to bring Jet back for a bigger contract. 

Steering off-topic for a moment, I think Devin should be starting the year after next. We'll definately need Jason here to back him up and "mentor" him

As for Theo Ratliff, he gets a big NO from me. The guy is going down the drain faster than Maurice Green runs 100m. His contract is horrible, to say the least and he isn't a guy I want here. Yes, his defense is good and his shotblocking will be welcomed but the other reasons I stated just make me want to say NO.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I definately think we should re-sign Jason Terry when he's a FA. However, we don't have his Bird Rights (or do we?) so unless he signs for the MLE I don't know how we'll keep him. Speaking of how much he should make, I think thats entirely dependant on Devin Harris' development. If DHouse can show that he's capable of running our point, then we don't really need to re-sign Jet for that much. That said, if Devin is struggling for a majority of the year then I think we need to bring Jet back for a bigger contract.


*We don't decide how much we want to pay JET. If he gets an offer from another team, we will have to at least match their offer to re-sign him. Terry is going to garner a high market value, especially from teams that are looking for a point guard. Look for his asking price to be about 6 to 8 million dollars a year....so he will probably looking for something about 4 years 30 million dollars. You have to ask yourself is it worth to keep a backup for this much money. I say no. Also, Terry's bird rights are long gone, and there is no chance that he signs for a MLE...that is just out of the question. I think that moving on without Jason Terry is the best thing to do for this, as he is showing signs of why he is labeled as a point guard that will never lead a championship team, much like Stephon Marbury and Baron Davis. I think that Devin is the better point guard for this team, and he will help us way more in the longrun... *



> Steering off-topic for a moment, I think Devin should be starting the year after next. We'll definately need Jason here to back him up and "mentor" him


*I think that Devin could start next year. But, if he doesn't, I do not think that Terry is the right point guard to be his mentor. I want a mentor that has playoff experience, and has been a point guard that is proven to make his teammates better, all the qualities I would like seen enstilled in Devin. Nothing agaisnt JET, but he doesn't fufill any of those things. With the financials on top of it, JET just isn't worth keeping, especially if we could get value in return. Heck, Avery Johnson is a pretty good mentor also come to think about it.*



> As for Theo Ratliff, he gets a big NO from me. The guy is going down the drain faster than Maurice Green runs 100m. His contract is horrible, to say the least and he isn't a guy I want here. Yes, his defense is good and his shotblocking will be welcomed but the other reasons I stated just make me want to say NO.


*Theo Ratliff does have a horrible contract, but he is a free agent after this year, and he won't be garnering nearly that big of a contract this time around. I wouldn't be opposed to Ratliff. He is a great shotblocker, and he has shown to play great defense against the West bigman over the years. There really wouldn't be that much of a risk either, bringing him in to play 10-15 minutes a night behind Damp. If we could get him for maybe 4-5 million dollars a year, like a 3 year 12 million dollar contract, I would say big yes to that....he would be a huge upgrade over Hendu...

All in All when it comes to Ratliff, the more defense the better...I think we all can agree on that!*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *
> Theo Ratliff does have a horrible contract, but he is a free agent after this year, and he won't be garnering nearly that big of a contract this time around. I wouldn't be opposed to Ratliff. He is a great shotblocker, and he has shown to play great defense against the West bigman over the years. There really wouldn't be that much of a risk either, bringing him in to play 10-15 minutes a night behind Damp. If we could get him for maybe 4-5 million dollars a year, like a 3 year 12 million dollar contract, I would say big yes to that....he would be a huge upgrade over Hendu...*


*

I thought Portland extended him for a disgusting amount*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I thought Portland extended him for a disgusting amount


*They did years ago, but this is the last year of his deal where he is owed 10 million dollars....*
LINK


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ah okay, this changes my mind on the deal

If he doesn't earn over the MLE, I want him here. Some may say that he's worth more than that, but he is detoriating extremely quickly and we could be stuck with 2 old overpaid centers in a few years


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*he only 32...I think if we signed him to a 2 year deal we would be fine with him....*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *he only 32...I think if we signed him to a 2 year deal we would be fine with him....*


He's a big defensive man, he knows he can get more than that, especialy with so many teams willing to overpay for big guys


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> He's a big defensive man, he knows he can get more than that, especialy with so many teams willing to overpay for big guys


*True, but salary doesn't mean **** to us. Honestly, Cuban will be willing to overpay, and it won't matter. It's not like Ratliff is going to garner top dollar either. Although we wouldn't be able to sign him as a FA, we would be able to sign and trade for him, but we would have to give someone up......maybe KVH?*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think Ratliff will be worth trading for next year. He's already declined rapidly, and as he gets older and slower, he's going to be rendered useless as an interior defender. But there's an overpaid big man on every NBA roster, so us biting the bullet and trading for him, or signing Terry, or doing anything at the Point Guard position hinges on one personevin Harris. 

Like many have said, if he is improving and is showing he can be at least a starter in the league, the need to re-sign Terry is obviously not as pressing. I think Harris will be ready to take the reins though, and depending on the market for Point Guards out there, we can look at trading Terry for a Center, possibly a very good one if we package KVH and Terry's expiring deals next February. 

A possibility would be keeping Terry as a backup, but we would probably have to let him know upfront, and he'd be smart enough to see himself if Harris is improving as our Lottery pick to know his role. I don't see Terry staying with us in any circumstance though unless Harris is a bust, because he will command a lot of money in the summer, and suddenly somewhat frugal Mark Cuban might not want to give him more than a MLE (and he could fetch that at the minimum to play elsewhere). In the end, we should definitely look at resigning him, but if his asking price is too high, I don't know if we can keep him. Josh will be looking for his contract soon, and we can't completely bust the cap. This all hinges on Devin Harris though. If he steps up, try to keep JET as a backup, if Terry doesn't want to stay, oh well, get a backup. If he doesn't, then we have to look at keeping Terry.

The possibility of trading Terry and Van Horn at the deadline is bleak, but it still could be a happen if there's a big dog in the middle on the block. There's not too many of those though, so I don't see it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I wonder if the opportunity to play on a championship contender will make Terry stay here, instead of asking for money we can't give him.

All his career he's been at Atlanta, and has had a losing record so hopefully winning will make him stay here


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *They did years ago, but this is the last year of his deal where he is owed 10 million dollars....*
> LINK


No he does have a huge, ugly extension. When hoopshype doesn't no how much they leave the space blank.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Mavs Dude said:


> No he does have a huge, ugly extension. When hoopshype doesn't no how much they leave the space blank.


*Really...didn't know that....then yeah Ratliff is a no-go from me at $10 million (at least) a year.....we desperatley need a backup Center though, that can come in and play like a starter.....Tyson Chandler anyone? He is an absolute beast on the boards, and plays great defense, he would be a great addition wherever he goes IMO.*


----------

